# tiny tiny kenya brag :D



## Fransheska (Sep 11, 2008)

this is gonna seem so silly to you guys, she didnt win a championship or anything but..
she was the 1st dog in the class to learn the command "DOWN" and the trainer called her his "*star pupil*" and that he loves it when GSDs are in the class!! 
Im SOO PROUD! she learned down after only 2 tries, it took all the other dogs like 10 minutes..


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Good girl! She will be alot of fun to train!

Lee


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Excellent! You have got to be proud of what you two have together. I bet she honestly loves to please you!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Woohoo! Star Pupil! I'd be gleaming too.


----------

